# get a bad review for not using sharkbites..



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I flagged this review on google this morning.....I have referred a lot of calls to this company when I was too busy to do the work myself .The reason I gave was mean and spiteful.. I hope that my flag complaint takes it off their reviews.. 

The plumber probably gave him a free estimate for the the job in hard plumbing and this dickhead clown gives him a bad review for not using sharkbites... whatever.... .


A friendly plumber gave me an estimate on fixing a leak in my crawl space and moving my water cutoff above my floor. Everything was good until the $750 estimate. This estimate was way, way too high. How do I know? After I declined, I went to Lowes and spent $100 on supplies, then fixed it myself in 2 hours. It would have been much less for ........s as I had to buy tools and 100ft of pipe, when I only needed 4. In other words, if the professional was as slow as I am, they were asking $350/hour. 

Plumbers need to figure out that with shark/gator bite connectors, amateurs can do a sufficient job easily. I would have preferred to pay a fair price to have a pro do the work, but I'm not interested in getting ripped off.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I flagged this review on google this morning.....I have referred a lot of calls to this company when I was too busy to do the work myself The reason I gave was mean and spiteful.. I hope that my complaint takes it off their reviews.. The fellow probably estimated the job in hard plumbing and this clown gives him a bad review for not using sharkbites....
> 
> A friendly plumber gave me an estimate on fixing a leak in my crawl space and moving my water cutoff above my floor. Everything was good until the $750 estimate. This estimate was way, way too high. How do I know? After I declined, I went to Lowes and spent $100 on supplies, then fixed it myself in 2 hours. It would have been much less for ........s as I had to buy tools and 100ft of pipe, when I only needed 4. In other words, if the professional was as slow as I am, they were asking $350/hour.
> 
> Plumbers need to figure out that with shark/gator bite connectors, amateurs can do a sufficient job easily. I would have preferred to pay a fair price to have a pro do the work, but I'm not interested in getting ripped off.


100 ft of pipe?? Or hose??


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> 100 ft of pipe?? Or hose??


Who knows.... 
the guy just had to place a bad review for a free estimate and that pisses me off


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Call the inspector, then the real plumber can rip it out and start over


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Call the inspector, then the real plumber can rip it out and start over


Home owner can do whatever they want to their own house in this State. 

Not sure what tools he bought. My guess is a typical cpvc repair with sharkbites, maybe pex. 

I'm glad I don't have to play the game with the online mafia of reviews. The internet gives a voice to every tom, dick, and harry no matter if they are right or wrong, trolls or worse.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Got a link to the review?

I think a lot of people these days are very quick to jump behind a keyboard and tell the world whatever they are feeling in a slit second.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> Who knows....
> the guy just had to place a bad review for a free estimate and that pisses me off


You're right, he just want yo place a bad review. Also he's a dumb a$$, if he just need 4' how come he ended buying 100'? He can get just 10' of any kind (pex, cpvc etc) at any store.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

who's fault is it that a homeowner can go to Lowes, grab a handful of shark bites and a roll of pex and be a plumber? 

I am going to attend the monthly meeting of the state plumbers board next week and strongly recommend that they dissolve the board and all licensing because it's little more than s revenue generator for the state, punishes license plumbers and allows any handyman hack to pretty much do whatever they want without fear of reprisal. 

Make no mistake gentlemen. We are where we are today because WE have allowed this to happen. WE ignored what has been going on for the past thirty years and worse, many of us wholly bought into fast, cheap and easy. Every time you install a flex supply, AAV, shark bite, plastic J hanger, pro-press, CSST or any of the plastic crap on the market today, you have directly degraded your profession and given homeowners and handy hacks more ammunition. The Reason your wages are stagnant and profits are down is OUR fault.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> who's fault is it that a homeowner can go to Lowes, grab a handful of shark bites and a roll of pex and be a plumber?
> 
> I am going to attend the monthly meeting of the state plumbers board next week and strongly recommend that they dissolve the board and all licensing because it's little more than s revenue generator for the state, punishes license plumbers and allows any handyman hack to pretty much do whatever they want without fear of reprisal.
> 
> Make no mistake gentlemen. We are where we are today because WE have allowed this to happen. WE ignored what has been going on for the past thirty years and worse, many of us wholly bought into fast, cheap and easy. Every time you install a flex supply, AAV, shark bite, plastic J hanger, pro-press, CSST or any of the plastic crap on the market today, you have directly degraded your profession and given homeowners and handy hacks more ammunition. The Reason your wages are stagnant and profits are down is OUR fault.


So what's the solution?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Home owner can do whatever they want to their own house in this State.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that sucks


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> who's fault is it that a homeowner can go to Lowes, grab a handful of shark bites and a roll of pex and be a plumber?
> 
> I am going to attend the monthly meeting of the state plumbers board next week and strongly recommend that they dissolve the board and all licensing because it's little more than s revenue generator for the state, punishes license plumbers and allows any handyman hack to pretty much do whatever they want without fear of reprisal.
> 
> Make no mistake gentlemen. We are where we are today because WE have allowed this to happen. WE ignored what has been going on for the past thirty years and worse, many of us wholly bought into fast, cheap and easy. Every time you install a flex supply, AAV, shark bite, plastic J hanger, pro-press, CSST or any of the plastic crap on the market today, you have directly degraded your profession and given homeowners and handy hacks more ammunition. The Reason your wages are stagnant and profits are down is OUR fault.




Ma board or NH?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> who's fault is it that a homeowner can go to Lowes, grab a handful of shark bites and a roll of pex and be a plumber?
> 
> I am going to attend the monthly meeting of the state plumbers board next week and strongly recommend that they dissolve the board and all licensing because it's little more than s revenue generator for the state, punishes license plumbers and allows any handyman hack to pretty much do whatever they want without fear of reprisal.
> 
> Make no mistake gentlemen. We are where we are today because WE have allowed this to happen. WE ignored what has been going on for the past thirty years and worse, many of us wholly bought into fast, cheap and easy. Every time you install a flex supply, AAV, shark bite, plastic J hanger, pro-press, CSST or any of the plastic crap on the market today, you have directly degraded your profession and given homeowners and handy hacks more ammunition. The Reason your wages are stagnant and profits are down is OUR fault.





I totally agree with you on this .... they ought to dissolve the whole thing because they are only punishing the plumbers and not going after the places like LOWES that will sell junk to anyone who walks into the door with money..... Most of the fees are collected just to pay these clown inspectors salaries anyway... its just a joke....

I got into an argument with another plumber one time and he wanted to try to get the plumbing commission to enforce water heater permits in the city .
and I told him that he was only "sticking it in his own ass" because the hardware stores would be given a loop-hole on the thing and the homeowners would not be required to buy a permit......


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

NH but it's the same in every state. The new rules state "an agent appointed" can do plumbing for homeowners and businesses. An agent is short for handy hack without a license.

If you have the tablet app for this site, note that the 1st add on the right is for a friggin shark bite, usually followed by Home Depot. Even here we cut our own throats.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> NH but it's the same in every state. The new rules state "an agent appointed" can do plumbing for homeowners and businesses. An agent is short for handy hack without a license.
> 
> If you have the tablet app for this site, note that the 1st add on the right is for a friggin shark bite, usually followed by Home Depot. Even here we cut our own throats.



Not every state. No agent appointed in Ma.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep, but mass has so few inspectors covering the state that working without a license or permit is common outside the big cities.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to agree that we are at fault for the most part. But I also feel most cities CSLB and other agencies only care about getting their piece of the cake with the fees. I don't believe they are in it for enforcing the rules like they should. It is about the money the way I see it.

How many times have you have an inspector that had no clue what he was inspecting ? This is the guy the city hired to ok my work, but he has no clue. Go figure. I also had excellent inspectors that know their stuff.

So what's the solution you ask?

In my own little world we need an agency that would really represent us and avocate for the lic plumber. I'll keep dreaming of coming together and do something about it. But I'm guilty myself of complaning and not doing much about a solution.

I sort of gave up after reporting unlicensed activity so many times and nothing was done about it by the agencies that are suppose to have our backs. So what's a regular Joe to do...

I just keep going and make things better for me it's the only solution in my hands that I can control.

Until a new plumbers united type of thing I'll keep dreaming about coming together and actually have someone enforce rules.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

it's called the PHCC and it needs members that contribute more than just money.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yep, but mass has so few inspectors covering the state that working without a license or permit is common outside the big cities.



Even the big cities, I work for a city of just under 90,000, it's like the Wild West. I just figure everyone will have enough rope to hang themselves.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I totally agree with you on this .... they ought to dissolve the whole thing because they are only punishing the plumbers and not going after the places like LOWES that will sell junk to anyone who walks into the door with money..... Most of the fees are collected just to pay these clown inspectors salaries anyway... its just a joke....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy with the clown inspector comments, your going to hurt my feelings


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> So what's the solution?



Pull plumbing materials from Home Depot & Lowes


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yep, but mass has so few inspectors covering the state that working without a license or permit is common outside the big cities.



When you say so few, do you mean state inspectors? Each town will have there own, or regionalize. I'm certainly not going to sit in a Home Depot or Lowes parking lot and wait for Johnny homeowner, I've got better things to do like brush up on my clown skills. By the way the state has 3 inspectors.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

state doesn't have enough and most of the locals are on the take. Lol

I did my stint as an inspector. Don't miss it in the least.

It makes no difference which licensed trade either. The whole system has broken down into generating enough money to pay for the boards operation instead of protecting the health and safety as well as the trade itself. Seems like a total lack of integrity and purpose. Both on the part of the board and the plumbers themselves. We have become lazy. There seems to be a rush to get the job done at the expense of quality. I wonder why everyone is in such a rush?. I mean, where are you going next? When you can slap a shark bite or pro press fitting on, just how much do you expect the customer is going to pay you? Understand that the public see's value against cost. Too many have fallen into the trap of believing that if they aren't as cheap and fast as the guy working out of his station wagon, they will lose business. So we all sit around and bich about guys underbidding. So we underbid. And they under bid and pretty soon we're all losing money and closing our doors.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

How about making trade schools a priority so more people can learn the trade the right way and not just wake up one day and call themselves a plumber.
California is a joke, I live in the silicon valley area and yhe nearest trade school is in Sacramento, how sad is that, unions had a hand in getting the funding for trade schools pulled a while back, they can't operate without government help.
My company is heavily involved in phcc and we have started the process of getting everyone to take the journey man test. The owners hold classes and workshops after work for training and learning twice a week. At least they are making the effort to have their guys highly trained and have some sort of documentation to prove it at the end of the day.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Carcharodon said:


> How about making trade schools a priority so more people can learn the trade the right way and not just wake up one day and call themselves a plumber.
> California is a joke, I live in the silicon valley area and yhe nearest trade school is in Sacramento, how sad is that, unions had a hand in getting the funding for trade schools pulled a while back, they can't operate without government help.
> My company is heavily involved in phcc and we have started the process of getting everyone to take the journey man test. The owners hold classes and workshops after work for training and learning twice a week. At least they are making the effort to have their guys highly trained and have some sort of documentation to prove it at the end of the day.



it sounds great but the average apprentices simply wont go even if they know it means they will be fired..... that is the trend in our state...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Back to the initial topic, kinda feels like my response is a thread drift. Lol

The company with the bad review should check and see if they are allowed to respond. A well - written reply can actually attract more customers. A great opportunity to educate future readers of the review.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> Pull plumbing materials from Home Depot & Lowes


And it should be like hvac,you should have to have an active master plbing license to buy a water heater::yes:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Actually some states homeowners can fix whatever they wish in their home however it requires a permit the must pull one. Usually doing a repair and adding water pipe no permit is necessary


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Back to the initial topic, kinda feels like my response is a thread drift. Lol
> 
> The company with the bad review should check and see if they are allowed to respond. A well - written reply can actually attract more customers. A great opportunity to educate future readers of the review.


What he said, wouldnt be a bad idea either to reach out to the customer privately and explain where you are coming from. I kind of look at it as in there was a communication breakdown, plumber didn't fully explain where he was coming from and cost of his service, saying that, some people are just cheap *******s


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Carcharodon said:


> What he said, wouldnt be a bad idea either to reach out to the customer privately and explain where you are coming from. I kind of look at it as in there was a communication breakdown, plumber didn't fully explain where he was coming from and cost of his service, saying that, some people are just cheap *******s


Plumber probably explained how to do the job.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Plumber probably explained how to do the job.


Yes, may be the case but often I find that part if your job is showing the customer the value in the service you are going to provide and why they should use a professional and why you do it a certain way.
Clearly the review is out of order for an estimate but there was a communication breakdown


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Carcharodon said:


> Yes, may be the case but often I find that part if your job is showing the customer the value in the service you are going to provide and why they should use a professional and why you do it a certain way.
> Clearly the review is out of order for an estimate but there was a communication breakdown


I agree that there was a communication breakdown. Reaching out to the homeowner privately is a great suggestion. Though sharkbites fixed the immediate problem, the company can explain why they don't use sharkbites for a permanent fix.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Pull plumbing materials from Home Depot & Lowes


At the minimum, I think water heaters should be pulled from the shelves immediately. I mean, you need a license to by an HVAC unit. Why not water heaters? No license=no water heater. No license=no CSST., etc.


----------



## southpawplumber (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that lowes sells flex gas piping now as well? Now that's some scary stuff


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

southpawplumber said:


> Has anyone noticed that lowes sells flex gas piping now as well? Now that's some scary stuff


Thy have been selling it for close to two years, or longer.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Thy have been selling it for close to two years, or longer.


And they will continue. The only way that will change is if enough people die and a politician takes up the cause of getting those materials out of the hands of homeowners.

Homeowners working with gas scares the hell out of me!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

panther said:


> At the minimum, I think water heaters should be pulled from the shelves immediately. I mean, you need a license to by an HVAC unit. Why not water heaters? No license=no water heater. No license=no CSST., etc.


What about the contractors, that sale to homeowners? Internet sales?

Right know I can go online and order a a 112 HP steam boiler just pay and have it shipped. Now when stuff like gets installed by just anyone. You get a bit uneasy


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

nhmaster3015 said:


> who's fault is it that a homeowner can go to Lowes, grab a handful of shark bites and a roll of pex and be a plumber?
> 
> I am going to attend the monthly meeting of the state plumbers board next week and strongly recommend that they dissolve the board and all licensing because it's little more than s revenue generator for the state, punishes license plumbers and allows any handyman hack to pretty much do whatever they want without fear of reprisal.
> 
> Make no mistake gentlemen. We are where we are today because WE have allowed this to happen. WE ignored what has been going on for the past thirty years and worse, many of us wholly bought into fast, cheap and easy. Every time you install a flex supply, AAV, shark bite, plastic J hanger, pro-press, CSST or any of the plastic crap on the market today, you have directly degraded your profession and given homeowners and handy hacks more ammunition. The Reason your wages are stagnant and profits are down is OUR fault.



well said I cant stand pex/shark bite fitting j hook the plastic hangers how could you use that crap. I get pissed when I come across guys using band iron on new work to hang pipe, just use green fields or clevis hangers its holds up better and looks more professional. anyway I will never ever use a pro-press/shark bite fitting ever they are just junk. and one more thing [email protected] track pipe sorry just letting it all out.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

The company I work for does a lot of commercial plumbing. We use pro press in a lot of the commercial buildings because they tell us they don't want us using a torch. At least this is the explanation my boss has given me. I personally would rather solder, as I feel it makes this a true trade that not everyone can go do, and feel it will last longer and leak less.. But I'm just a newbie


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

panther said:


> At the minimum, I think water heaters should be pulled from the shelves immediately. I mean, you need a license to by an HVAC unit. Why not water heaters? No license=no water heater. No license=no CSST., etc.



So why isn't this the case? Every unsafe, potentially deadly water heater I ever see is either a Whirlpool or GE (Rheem now). 

You guys that are part of the plumbing organizations should have this as your number 1 issue. I will gladly write a check right now towards accomplishing this.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> So why isn't this the case? Every unsafe, potentially deadly water heater I ever see is either a Whirlpool or GE (Rheem now).
> 
> You guys that are part of the plumbing organizations should have this as your number 1 issue. I will gladly write a check right now towards accomplishing this.


And it's not limited to the box stores. A lot of my suppliers around my area will sell to the general public. They're walking out with Bradfords and what ever else they want. They do stop them when it comes to the Gastite fittings and pipe. The **** can be frustrating. I'll be in line at my suppliers listening to handy hacks and housewives trying to figure out what they need. They always tell me it's due to when the economy took a nose dive. They had to start selling to the general public to stay in business.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Also if you can't contact the customer directly, they tend to go into hiding after putting out a nasty review online, you got to make sure the online reponse is non defensive. Dont try and explain the situation too much as most people can decipher the rationale of the review anyway. I've often looked at poor yelp reviews for different businesses and disregard them because you know the person is not being fair.
The response should go like

Dear mr x, we have tried to contact you in regards to this matter. Here at xy plumbing we pride ourselves on quality professional workmanship and customer service, if we have failed in anyway, we will do the utmost to resolve this situation.
Xy plumbing has been in service for xuz years and our vast amount of annual business is from repeat customers that value the level of service we provide and put their trust in xy plumbing. 
We welcome any customer to contact us directly with any concerns they may have, we are committed to ensuring every customer is happy with the service and products we provide.

Yours sincerely


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Next month, we licensed plumbers are forced to attend cond ed class while the unlicensed roaming around undercutting us... to keep their jobs, the so called state inspectors going in parking lot , finding and and fining those don't have plumbing license showed on trucks..


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Next month, we licensed plumbers are forced to attend cond ed class while the unlicensed roaming around undercutting us... to keep their jobs, the so called state inspectors going in parking lot , finding and and fining those don't have plumbing license showed on trucks..


Like that goes a long way in protecting the homeowners. :blink:

I hear it's pretty much the same everywhere. Handihacks get a free pass period.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I like freedom. I like the free enterprise system. I don't like biddonf a job only to find out the customer all ready has a budget. That will not cover wages for the job. 

How did they determine this so called budget ?

Hacks

Bottom feeders?

Guys working on the side using their bosses materials?

The internet?

Sorry for the rant.also sorry we have got this thread off the original topic


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Next month, we licensed plumbers are forced to attend cond ed class while the unlicensed roaming around undercutting us... to keep their jobs, the so called state inspectors going in parking lot , finding and and fining those don't have plumbing license showed on trucks..


Good, at least you can walk with your head held high. I say  the hacks. 

My attitude has not improved over the years on this matter, but what has changed is my approach. Trying to remain respectful and polite I will stop a customer short if the "Other" guy is not a licensed plumber. 

Recently while at a hardware I frequent the cashier caught the name on the PO and said 'I wonder why they didn't use Mr. Contractor(fake name), they are related." My response was "They wanted the job done right." :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Things got a little lively here today....

I thought I might as well put up the review from google and if you feel you should flag it as a bad review for the guy go for it..

I already flagged it and have done my good deed for my fellow plumber...:thumbsup::thumbsup: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#...a&lrd=0x8814b34f46671eb7:0x118b3e7b54b9d255,1


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

panther said:


> And it's not limited to the box stores. A lot of my suppliers around my area will sell to the general public. They're walking out with Bradfords and what ever else they want.



Did you contact Bradford White?

One of the suppliers here was doing the same thing. I called and complained and later found out that BW actually got in touch with all their big wholesalers in KC to reiterate that BW is to be sold to licensed plumbers.

A manufacturer can only control who they sell to, after that it becomes tough to control. They can however decline to warranty a product if it's not installed by a professional. I think they're starting to do that and it's causing a lot of people to leave bad reviews.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Things got a little lively here today....
> 
> I thought I might as well put up the review from google and if you feel you should flag it as a bad review for the guy go for it..
> 
> I already flagged it and have done my good deed for my fellow plumber...:thumbsup::thumbsup: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#...a&lrd=0x8814b34f46671eb7:0x118b3e7b54b9d255,1



See if your fellow plumber is willing to post this customers phone number online, just post it here and I'll give him a call.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

A couple years ago Clack got fed up with all e Internet hacks selling their products and not standing behind them so they completely pulled their products and will only sell to verified, qualified dealers.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> See if your fellow plumber is willing to post this customers phone number online, just post it here and I'll give him a call.


That would be very professional.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> See if your fellow plumber is willing to post this customers phone number online, just post it here and I'll give him a call.



I dont think that would be a wise thing to do....
..I dont think anyone would appreciate you fighting their 
battles for them.
keep it simple and just flag the comment if you so wish...
that would be more than enough to do


I would get a little pissed if it were a review against
me but then it becomes personal...and that fellow 
would get a phone call from me directly... and maybe I 
would send him a bill for the estimate..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Carcharodon said:


> That would be very professional.



I'm only kidding, I wouldn't seriously consider that. It makes you think though, the guy posted the review to try and prevent the company from getting future business. He even mentioned the plumber by his first name. All this after the guy gives him a free estimate?


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> I'm only kidding, I wouldn't seriously consider that. It makes you think though, the guy posted the review to try and prevent the company from getting future business. He even mentioned the plumber by his first name. All this after the guy gives him a free estimate?


Yea, was thinking that but people do crazy things.
That says more about that guy than the plumber, I know it is ridiculous, I've been in the situation before myself, got a totally unjustified bad review, the person that wrote it wasn't even there...luckily by boss backed me 100%, reached out to customer, got a 1 star changed to a 5 star.
It still pisses me off thinking about it, I honestly thought of getting revenge somehow but just took it as a learning curve and an opportunity for me to see where my communication failed.
The best thing to do is drown out the bad ones with good ones.


----------



## 240Jordy (May 5, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> who's fault is it that a homeowner can go to Lowes, grab a handful of shark bites and a roll of pex and be a plumber?
> 
> I am going to attend the monthly meeting of the state plumbers board next week and strongly recommend that they dissolve the board and all licensing because it's little more than s revenue generator for the state, punishes license plumbers and allows any handyman hack to pretty much do whatever they want without fear of reprisal.
> 
> Make no mistake gentlemen. We are where we are today because WE have allowed this to happen. WE ignored what has been going on for the past thirty years and worse, many of us wholly bought into fast, cheap and easy. Every time you install a flex supply, AAV, shark bite, plastic J hanger, pro-press, CSST or any of the plastic crap on the market today, you have directly degraded your profession and given homeowners and handy hacks more ammunition. The Reason your wages are stagnant and profits are down is OUR fault.



Well put. Every time a Journeyman plumber tells me he uses Sharkbite fittings, I immediately assume he doesn't take pride in his work. I don't let it get to me though. I know in ten years I will be charging customers up the a$$ to replace their crusty handyman fittings. Ha ha.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

When I was working at a wholesalers we had an old plumber come in regularly. He used to be known for top notch work especially with new rough ins, but then he discovered sharkbites and would rough in the house 100% sharkbite and pex. If I was paying a pro to do work like that I'd lose it. 
That being said I worked briefly for a multi-national rooter company and the Journeyman/supervisor would get upset if I didn't use them - time is money I guess.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Anytime I run into someone who questions prices I tell them about an article on marketing that I read when I had a cleaning business. It said if you wanted to take your wife out for an anniversary weekend who's going to give you the best experience and service - a $20 a night hostel or a $300 a night hotel? Cheaper is usually that way for a reason.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Its the new America. Everything is cheapened and outsourced. Plumbers can't dictate what manufacturers sell to big box stores. They could careless, a few plumbers don't mean crap too them no more since they sold there souls to the big box stores....


----------

